# Power supply polarity



## specks (Aug 18, 2012)

What is the purpose of a polarity selector on an ac/dc adapter?


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 18, 2012)

To swap this positive and negative on the DC output of the connector.

Pics and info:


Spoiler


----------

